# Innenlager Zesty 2009



## thbrandt (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

nachdem mein Press-Fit Innenlager nach ca. 6 Monaten schon wieder beginnt den Geist aufzugeben (linke Seite schwergängig) will ich das Lager tauschen.
Der Händler, der mir das letzte Lager montierte hat den Typ SM-BB71-41 verbaut. 
Das Zesty hat eine Gehäusebreite von 87 mm und einen Durchmesser von 41 mm.

Was mich jetzt interessiert:
a) Welches Shimano Lager ist das richtige und
b) gibt es Alternativen

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (8. Oktober 2012)

Grüß Dich Thomas,

wenn Du das Lager demontiert hast, dann entferne die ganze Farbe im Tretlager, anschließend montiere ein neues Shimanolager und alles wird gut. 

Bei manchen Rahmen gab es schon Risse, weil die Passung zu stramm ist.
In vielen Fällen genügt es bereits die Farbe zu entfernen, die Passung wird besser, die Belastung auf das in Kunstoff geführtes Lager geringer und schon läuft es besser.

Es gibt z.B. auch Lager von Acros, wenn Du allerdings eine Aluschale mit zu strammer Passung montierst, riskierst Du Deinen Rahmen.

Gruß Olaf

Der auch ein Zesty von 2009 fährt und es verkaufen will (XL).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

